# Scored some silver boxes at estate sale



## campbellj46 (Apr 5, 2022)

. 


I picked up 3 sterling silver boxes at estate sale, paid $20 each


----------



## campbellj46 (Apr 5, 2022)

Oops, hit post before finishing  

Doing some research, the large box is 925 sterling from India. 19.5 oz with 950 sterling emblem of Vishnu (religious thing I guess)

The other 2 boxes are 950 sterling from Japan 11 oz and 8.5 oz respectively. Both have engraved scenery of Mount Fugi and a village.

Anybody know where I can get some type of appraisal? I'm not sure if the value is more or less than melt for these, either way the misses claimed them for her collection. Either way they're not getting refined


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 5, 2022)

Great buy!

I'd have a hard time refining those too. The problem is finding someone willing to pay more than spot.

Dave


----------



## campbellj46 (Apr 5, 2022)

Thanks. The misses fell in love with them when she saw them, so selling them or refining them is out  

I did look on ebay and found some selling for $250- $1500 .... quite a big range but definitely a lot more than I paid for all 3


----------



## AustAuScrap (Apr 6, 2022)

Hi,
here in Australia in general there is suspicion regards any silver with "India" stamps- or imported from India . While it is not all counterfeit etc there is a big % of it and old Silver and Gold coins that are. Personally I see a factual problem with the India Item, IF it is English Sterling Standard it should be 92.5% pure Silver, and 7.5% Copper- a very specific Alloy. If 925 or .925 the alloy can be 92.5% pure silver and any other mix of metal in the alloy. According to our Australian/English historically based system any 950, .950 would be 95% fine silver so in fact higher purity than Sterling. but 5% of some other metal. As this is mot a Sterling Standard the name Sterling would not be used with this alloy. Genuine India Silver produced before independence from Britain would just be marked Sterling, There would be no other markings such as the 925, or .925 necessary as the "Sterling " is the standard.
I Do have USA manufactured "Sterling" and this is actually stamped with the old Fashion English Money Pound sign to certify the Sterling Standard. the item is from the 1930s, and the sign looks like a cursive capital £
Evidently this stamp was legal in the USA, but certainly was not a accepted English or Australian stamp.
I no longer have my "Hallmark" and stamping reference books so I can't help with specific info regards the specific items you have pictured so even if you had shown the actual stamps I would have no reference.
I would though suggest getting an expert to value the Japanese items, because even though the 950 seems to indicate being made for export we have had Japanese Buyers looking for items from Japan made for export that have become collectable in Japan.
My main point to remember "Sterling" is a standard that can be nothing but 92.5% pure silver and 7.5% copper- nothing else.
If I see Sterling and other numbers I get suspicious.
Older British Silver also had different Hallmarks and stamping that seems to get more complex as items get older having been made by Silver Smiths who had to mark their individual work. Many Many books have been written on these. 
Sorry in advance for typos etc., Limited time


----------



## nickvc (Apr 6, 2022)

There is one other hallmark standard for British hallmarks and that is Brittania which is .958 it’s not too common but it does exist it’s an oddity like 15 carat .625 which is rarely used.


----------



## campbellj46 (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## campbellj46 (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## campbellj46 (Apr 6, 2022)

This estate finds keep giving. These items are 14k gold with real gem stones. 

The silver boxes, 1 is marked sterling 950 and 1 is marked silver 950.... there's no words on the India silver box, but there are symbols, hallmarks I'm trying to nail down. It's so small I can't get good photos but I can see them with my loupe. 

Acid testing, boxes are silver, jewelry is 14k. I bought a bag of junk jewelry and finding not all is junk


----------



## campbellj46 (Apr 6, 2022)

And an Italian coin in a necklace setting. I'm going to my coin guy to get more info.


----------



## AustAuScrap (Apr 6, 2022)

Hi again,
very short of time , I definitely have a problem with the STERLING 950- - according to all I know regards silver -the two just don't go together.
The Silver 950 is a logical term for 95% purity, just like different European standards-they also used a 90, .900 stamp for 90%. Talked with a Knowledgeable friend he also warned of silver for tourists in Asian markets where the part stamped was correct for purity but attached bits were not , and many where stamps were just downright fake. 
The deal you got seems good overall, as there seems plenty of Trinket value there even if the Silver content is not there. 
If the silver content can be verified then there would be plenty of profit in the buy.
There are bargains to be found if you look, 
Best of luck in your endeavors.
J


----------



## AustAuScrap (Apr 6, 2022)

Re the Italian coin (mounted) I have ones from early 1900s that are higrade silver, - not sure about the more modern ones, I will get the books out later today and post what I found


----------



## campbellj46 (Apr 6, 2022)

I was able to find these "world standards" for silver markings, going back 500 years. It seems that it refers to "fineness" under the Hallmarking Convention
at this website Silver Standards of the World - Encyclopedia of Silver Marks, Hallmarks & Makers' Marks


----------



## nwinther (Apr 7, 2022)

campbellj46 said:


> I was able to find these "world standards" for silver markings, going back 500 years. It seems that it refers to "fineness" under the Hallmarking Convention
> at this website Silver Standards of the World - Encyclopedia of Silver Marks, Hallmarks & Makers' Marks
> 
> View attachment 49381


You can look at that list and make pretty solid conclusions on Danish political/military history.


----------



## AustAuScrap (Apr 7, 2022)

Regards the coin at a quick glance it started as a standard circulation coin. These have now been Demonetized, as the Euro is now the Italian currency. Metal of these is Acmonital alloy.
approx 164,000,000 standard coins minted for 1992, There were also proof coin sets for 1992 that contained this coin, (approx 9500 sets)
Because of the general low value of Italian modern coins it would have the main value as decorative jewellery though the actual mount should be checked incase it is marked with a Ct, or other gold stamping, just in case,


----------



## BlackLabel (Apr 7, 2022)

campbellj46 said:


> And an Italian coin in a necklace setting. I'm going to my coin guy to get more info. View attachment 49377
> View attachment 49378


The design is from an Italian coin.
KM# 96.2
100 Lire
Italiy 1990-1992
Diameter 18.2 mm
3.3 grams stainless steel

The surface of your coin looks strange.
I guess, the original coin was used to make a casting form.


----------



## AustAuScrap (Apr 7, 2022)

Hi, yeah re surface I assumed it had been "Antiquised" by the jeweler who mounted it, but it could also be the Proof version had a antique finish, I didnot have time to find a picture of a "proof coin".
If it is a casting of a original it should be zapped with a metal checker in case it happens to be silver, though that would not seem to be logical- - why cast a copy of such a new coin


----------



## BlackLabel (Apr 8, 2022)

Maybe the former owner was born 1992 in Italy.


----------



## stella polaris (Apr 8, 2022)

I like the Japaneese. Nice hand cutted, with sharp japaneese tools. Are the any signature?


----------



## campbellj46 (Apr 8, 2022)

I haven't found any signatures or markings other than what I posted. I do like them, myself and the misses fell in love with them 


stella polaris said:


> I like the Japaneese. Nice hand cutted, with sharp japaneese tools. Are the any signature?


----------



## campbellj46 (Apr 8, 2022)

This 1 doesn't have any markings. It does test silver with the acid test, I just don't want to file too deep and mess it up. 

I paid $40 for this vase and gave them a bid of $1000 for the remaining silver items in the estate sale, today's the final day of the sale.


----------



## Gwar (Apr 8, 2022)

Believe it or not, there are groups of people that collect these types of cases, you may find a person willing to purchase for more than you paid for the lot, just my two cents !


----------

